# CANON PIXMA G3000 - The printer is performing another operation.



## blurbank

Hello guys!

I just bought my printer today... and whenever i wanted to try printing, it will always show up this error: The printer is performing another operation.

May i know how to solve it?
I have tried all the solutions online and it didn't work.....

Thank you:nonono::frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## JimE

Did the software/driver installation complete successfully with a test print?


----------



## blurbank

JimE said:


> Did the software/driver installation complete successfully with a test print?


Nope. The first time i tried test print, it show me that error " The printer is performing another operation.

Thank you for your prompt reply ^^:smile:


----------



## JimE

One of the last steps of the installation process automatically prints a test page. So if you did not get a test print during the install, the process did not complete properly.

Uninstall all Canon software/drivers using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and perform a fresh installation. Ensure you follow the setup guide step by step (ie: connecting and power the printer on when stated to do so). 

All guides, manuals, and software/drivers are available on the Canon website: Canon in South and Southeast Asia


----------

